# Cooler Master V Series 1000 W



## crmaris (Mar 31, 2013)

Cooler Master teamed up with Seasonic to make a strong entry into the high-end category where it faces competition using the same OEM (Seasonic). The new V series consists of three models. Today, we will test the strongest one featuring a capacity of 1 kW, a fully modular cabling design, Gold efficiency, and a single +12V rail.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jack1n (Apr 21, 2013)

Is it really necessary to have heatsinks at such high efficiency levels?


----------



## crmaris (Apr 21, 2013)

unfortunately yes. Heatsinks also help in lowering the fan speed especially at lower loads.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice PSU, really nice. Thanks for the review, crmaris!

I'll take a look at availability. Might get this one instead of Seasonic's 1000W Platinum for my build...a

ps: A review on Sunday?! That's new, LOL.


----------



## crmaris (Apr 21, 2013)

we wanted to break the tradition of not posting reviews on Sundays


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the great review. Seeing only the 4th page would have been worth it alone, but the rest of it were just as good.


----------



## McSteel (Apr 21, 2013)

It's safe to say that this is the first CM PSU that I will gladly and readily recommend to people who need a ~1kW unit. The V-series is one of the very few moves CM has made over the years, regarding power supplies... I wonder if they'll turn to SuperFlower next? Thanks for the review, crmaris!


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Apr 23, 2013)

Great review 
Almost feels like a direct successor of the silent pro hybrid series, sans the fan Controller


----------



## Gabkicks (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice review  i ordered this and 2 280x's. I wonder if it would be able to handle 3 with my current build. hmmm


----------

